# what kind of duck?



## Bowden06 (Oct 6, 2008)

Anyone give me any information on what kind of duck this is?


----------



## blackmamba (Sep 5, 2008)

That is a racially-challenged black duck !


----------



## shiawassee_kid (Oct 28, 2005)

blackmamba said:


> That is a racially-challenged black duck !


yup.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Got any pictures of the wing speculum on the other side?...That usually is your best clue.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Interesting bird! I'd send it to the taxi myself. Looks kind of cool if you ask me. Not sure what it is, though.


----------



## boranger (Mar 11, 2008)

get pics of head feet and back, and wing , then we may tell what kind of cross you have there. I have seen many crossbirds in my taxidermy shop over the years, duck are my thing ,this look like a hard one,but with better pics maybe not! :beer:


----------



## Bowden06 (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey heres a couple Pictures of the wings.


----------



## Bowden06 (Oct 6, 2008)

heres the other pic.


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

it sure looks like it wants to be a black duck. fugly little bugger


----------



## boranger (Mar 11, 2008)

does the bill look like a pintail or a mallard?


----------



## Bowden06 (Oct 6, 2008)

The Bill looked like a Mallard.


----------



## OpenWaterCaller (Oct 7, 2008)

It's a cross between a Mallard, Wood duck, and Black Duck, that is turning albino. I see them all the time.


----------



## Myles J Flaten (Jan 31, 2008)

OpenWaterCaller said:


> It's a cross between a Mallard, Wood duck, and Black Duck, that is turning albino. I see them all the time.


Oh me too they are a real common bird. These birds also love to fly at night! :lol:


----------



## shiawassee_kid (Oct 28, 2005)

its a piebald black. doesn't look to be a cross of anything, just got piebald gene.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

I say black duck/pintail cross.


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

pintal X black or mallard


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

I'm thinking a mallard with a case of melanism.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

The speculum is that of a Pintail. Other than that, looks like a duck that was created part of a duck orgy.


----------



## blackmamba (Sep 5, 2008)

OpenWaterCaller said:


> It's a cross between a Mallard, Wood duck, and Black Duck, that is turning albino. I see them all the time.


how long is the schoolbus they're ridin' on ? !


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

Looks liek the moma duck might have fooled around with more than one species.........


----------



## little hunter (Oct 12, 2006)

^^ ha ya dude. i think that ducks momma was a hoe


----------



## fubar (Mar 10, 2008)

fo-show


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

Escaped domestic duck JK, but a friend of mine did shoot some sort of domestic hibred that flew into his decoys while hunting in Wisconsin, but pretty unlikely in SD I would think. Speculum does look like a pintail if you look close whatever else is in it I don't have a clue.


----------



## Bowden06 (Oct 6, 2008)

It wasnt in SD in was in Northern MN. A person up here thought it might have been farm duck or something as well.


----------



## OpenWaterCaller (Oct 7, 2008)

It's a cross between a black duck and a mallard. My buddy who shot it asked a wildlife biologist


----------

